# Budgie wing broken?



## JakL (Jun 2, 2015)

My budgie seems to have a wing that's out of position. I'm not 100% sure if its broken, but I'm worried that it is, can anyone help me out with this?
here are some pictures


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Does look a little out of alinement...I would take it to the vet


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Please take that bird to an avian vet! Asap!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You definitely need to take your budgie to the Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment as soon as possible. 
The budgie is probably in pain and hiding it. 
Only a vet is going to be able to help you in a situation like this.

Sending healing energy and positive thoughts to your little budgie.
Please let us have an update after the vet visit.*


----------



## JakL (Jun 2, 2015)

Alright thanks for all the replies  Ill be taking him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any news? Did he go to the vet? I hope everything is okay .

Edit: I just realized that you just posted 20 minutes ago lol..


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I notice your budgie is also going through a Molt let's hope this is causing him to be holding his wing like that. It is always the best to get an expert opinion. Please let us know how he is soon.


----------

